# The Kreijtech System



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

*

*​*



As the title states, this is going to be called the Kreijtech System.*

*It is a total dedication to our much missed and beloved Dean (Kreij) Kortenhoven who passed away and left our awesome community 2 years ago today. 

To say that Dean was a great member is putting it mildly. He made such an impact on this site, the sister site, and these forums that our own site editor @btarunr posted his passing on the front page and a news post here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dean-kreij-kortenhoven-1959-2014.201978/

Dean, ole uncle Kreij, touched so many lives here and made an amazing impact on many many members lives including my own. 

He is dearly missed by so many here that I wanted to dedicate this build to his remembrance and a celebration of his life. 



A very cool story first though. Trust me, its a short story. 

I made a deal with a fellow member, @JrRacinFan on an awesome little Intel socket 1155 i7-2600K chip just a couple of weeks ago......Fine. 
Well, after making this deal and when the chip was actually on its way to me, I found out in a forum post that this very chip was originally none other than a chip that ole uncle Kreij purchased!!!!!

That is when I made up my mind that it was going in a system dedicated to our TechPowerUp World Community Grid Crunching Team!!!! And it will be crunching for our team to help in the fight against cancer! 

Fuck Cancer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This one is for you Dean!      

Bless you my friend and rest in piece. I miss you brother!  


Now to thank some of our members for some of the parts to this little build!!!

Intel i7-2600K chip: @JrRacinFan 

Dimastech Tech Bench: @Cybrnook2002 

AMD HD 6950's That I won! : @Random Murderer (Thanks brother!!!)

240 Radiator: @burtram 

Amazing Ehiem Pump: (Not sure but please let me know and I'll include you here!)

XSPC Res with dual Swiftech DDC 3.2 pumps: @kenkickr 

Windows 7 Pro Key: @[Ion]

Corsair Force 60 GB SSD: @fullinfusion 

Now, some other parts of interest:

Got a insane deal on an Asus Sabertooth Z77 complete retail!

Little Swiftech Micro Res version 2

16 gigs of Corsair Vengeance Pro

Awesome little Swiftech CPU block

A couple of Corsair High volume Fans


*
*Now for this original post to be complete I'll post the picture of Dean's original 
Intel i7-2600K thanks to @JrRacinFan 




*​


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

Well now, I'm quite sure everyone is waiting to see what this system is all about.

Follow along as we put the pictures of the hardware together and get this build 

underway. 

I'll put all these pictures in a spoiler so that people with less bandwidth can enjoy them as well. 

*First, lets put up the pictures of the motherboard.*



Spoiler: Sabertooth Z77






















*Now lets take a look at the water cooling parts. I really don't have all the pictures of the fittings as I'll 

be installing some of them as we build this system. 
*


Spoiler: water cooling parts



*
Picture of most of the parts as a whole with a focus on the radiator that was purchased some time ago from @burtram 
*




*Here is a shot of the little Micro Res: 





Now lets focus on the amazing Ehiem pump:





And finally here is a shot of the Swiftech CPU water block:



*


*


Now, lets get a gander at the awesome Dimatech Tech Bench that I got from our own @Cybrnook2002 
*


Spoiler: Dimastech Easy U3


































*Next I want to preview the awesome AMD HD6950's that are modded as 6970's that I amazingly won

In a Team TPU Crunching challenge! This was all thanks to @Random Murderer !!!!     

*


Spoiler: HD6950's













*

And now, last but not least we'll toss the ram and fans in for this final parts........Well, for now LOL

*


Spoiler: Misc Hardware


















*


Okay, that concludes our first "pre" build segment of this thread. 

Don't go anywhere as the build will be commencing this weekend and should be live by 

tomorrow or Sunday. 



I hope you have enjoyed checking this thread out and hope you stick around for the build!!!!



I just want to note that this build could not be possible without the amazing members and community of TechPowerUp!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone and especially @W1zzard for such an awesome community here at TPU!!! *


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2016)

Hope I did good enough job cleaning that chip off before I sent it. Put it to good use my friend!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hope I did good enough job cleaning that chip off before I sent it. Put it to good use my friend!




It will brother! It will crunch for cancer until it drops!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

Looking good Dano, can't wait to see how this beast turns out!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 11, 2016)

Do u need anything else?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Do u need anything else?




Gosh bro, I think I have everything covered. I didn't show a picture of a hard drive but I do have a little 7200 spinner for it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 11, 2016)

If that changes for whatever reason please feel free to shoot a pm my way.
Ive been known to horde this n that.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> If that changes for whatever reason please feel free to shoot a pm my way.
> Ive been known to horde this n that.




Your just frigging awesome brother!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Gosh bro, I think I have everything covered. I didn't show a picture of a hard drive but I do have a little 7200 spinner for it.


What about an ssd?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> What about an ssd?



Didn't try to find one as I didn't figure it was necessary just running an operating system and BOINC. 

Even though I thought about it but was kind of short on funds this month. I may grab one next month though just so it accesses things faster.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Didn't try to find one as I didn't figure it was necessary just running an operating system and BOINC.
> 
> Even though I thought about it but was kind of short on funds this month. I may grab one next month though just so it accesses things faster.



Keep an eye out for a possible score. Maybe we could go halfsies if we can score a sweet deal


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 11, 2016)

So this build is for crunching only?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So this build is for crunching only?



That is correct. It will not only be for crunching only, but it will only crunch for the fight against cancer.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 11, 2016)

Need a PSU by chance?


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Need a PSU by chance?



LOL, thanks for asking bro. Actually I don't. 

I have a Seasonic X750 modular gold that will be used. Its currently in a small HTPC unit that I'm going to swap out with a smaller psu.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 11, 2016)

Donald to dean.
Nice avatar


----------



## D007 (Jun 11, 2016)

Agreed, fuck cancer.
I think this is awesome.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I figured it was time to give the motherboard and chip a test. 




*ITS ALIVE!!!!!!












*
Now its time to get this build started.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2016)

To know him was to love him


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So this build is for crunching only?



For the cure! 


stinger608 said:


> Well, I figured it was time to give the motherboard and chip a test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right on, that's a nice looking mobo!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Right on, that's a nice looking mobo!



Thanks bro!!! And I totally agree. I got it for an insane price as well. 


And, I also wanted to note that the awesome member 
@[Ion]  passed me a free Windows 7 Pro key for this build!!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2016)

I will just say this, lock your CPU core voltage and bring it up to 4Ghz. ;-)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 11, 2016)

For those who were wondering, that chip has been sitting without use for about 8mos now.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 11, 2016)

Everyone that is following this, I added the picture that shows how much of a clown Dean was in the original post. 

Couldn't be a better pic of ole uncle Kreij!!!!!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2016)

Subbed to see the glorious watercooling artwork that always makes my attempts look inferior.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Subbed to see the glorious watercooling artwork that always makes my attempts look inferior.



I wouldn't count on that one bro!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

@stinger608 what's your OC goal? Gotta honor @Kreij with a beast OC


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @stinger608 what's your OC goal? Gotta honor @Kreij with a beast OC



IIRC I think he got it as far as 4.1Ghz, then it can over to me, which I never pushed it past 4Ghz. So as far as knowing its binning, couldn't even say.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> @stinger608 what's your OC goal? Gotta honor @Kreij with a beast OC





JrRacinFan said:


> IIRC I think he got it as far as 4.1Ghz, then it can over to me, which I never pushed it past 4Ghz. So as far as knowing its binning, couldn't even say.




From the sounds of it, I guess I better bump it up to at least 4 Ghz or I'll never hear the end of it. 

And the Sabertooth board should be a good one for OC'ing


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> IIRC I think he got it as far as 4.1Ghz, then it can over to me, which I never pushed it past 4Ghz. So as far as knowing its binning, couldn't even say.



I think 4.2/4.3 is a healthy goal since it'll be crunching 24/7. Back when I had a 2600k the first time, I had it crunching at 4.4 then dropped to 4.3 for a long time.



stinger608 said:


> From the sounds of it, I guess I better bump it up to at least 4 Ghz or I'll never hear the end of it.



Seems like 4.0 is near instant with those chips. Go for it, then go for the gold later 

Makes me want to OC the 2600k I have now


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 13, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, thanks for asking bro. Actually I don't.
> 
> I have a Seasonic X750 modular gold that will be used. Its currently in a small HTPC unit that I'm going to swap out with a smaller psu.



Just checking in...  I didn't really know Dean but I can feel his spirit in this place and would've been happy to contribute.  As you may/may not know, I'm sorta the guy who can never have too many PSUs so a donation would've been no prob. 

I love that "help each other out" thing this place has going, so if Dean was the source of that my attitude is simple: if you need anything just shout out here and I'll be more than happy see if I have something that fits the bill.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 13, 2016)

@manofthem 4.2 or 4.3 would take I'm going to guess about 1.34v

@R-T-B very kind of you, Thank You!!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2016)

Sub'd.  Thanks stinger for building this rig to crunch in Uncle Kreij's honor


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 13, 2016)

Subbed! I can't believe it took me so long to notice I was tagged in this thread...
Stinger, this is an amazing way to honor Dean, thank you for undertaking this project.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks awesome, thanks Stinger!


----------



## revin (Jun 13, 2016)

AWESOME @stinger608  and as always Excellent to all that make these happen !!



JrRacinFan said:


> @manofthem 4.2 or 4.3 would take I'm going to guess about 1.34v


That's pretty much right on there, at the average of 5Ghz [ 4.8-5.2 ] max I ever seen with XTU is 1.4250, usually around 1.360, and everyday just doing stuff 1.320 @4.4.

When the Kreij7850 GPU get's stuck in F@H on Dean's slot I've switched over to the CPU for a bit, and it hang's around the same 1.3-1.4 @4.2- 5.2.

Best of all since going back 24/7 [6-5]on Dean's slot F@H donor rank has gained 61 !!


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jun 14, 2016)

Subbed


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2016)

makes me wanna build/host a giveaway PC again 

i basically live on Newegg.com, among other PC hardware sites already, as you can see by my latest page count (only about 3 months old )the itch to buy is getting to be TOO much


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry for the delays everyone, had a client bring in a "desperately needed" laptop for repair. Frigging timing right? 

Spins up, won't do anything else. I figures its the dang motherboard. Have one, not to tear it all down and install. LOL


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Sorry for the delays everyone, had a client bring in a "desperately needed" laptop for repair. Frigging timing right?



Gotta tell them that TPU is awaiting updates on the Kreijtech build and his lappy will have to wait! 


Oh just messing, we understand completely. Seems lately we've all had quite a bit going on.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> What about an ssd?


I've got a 100% working Corsair Force 60GB SSD that your more then welcome to have.

I know it's not monstrous in size but the OS and a few programs fit nicely on it, besides its a fast little bastard!
Shoot me a PM @stinger608 and Ill send it out on my next trip into the states


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> I've got a 100% working Corsair Force 60GB SSD that your more then welcome to have.
> 
> I know it's not monstrous in size but the OS and a few programs fit nicely on it, besides its a fast little bastard!
> Shoot me a PM @stinger608 and Ill send it out on my next trip into the states


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> I've got a 100% working Corsair Force 60GB SSD that your more then welcome to have.
> 
> I know it's not monstrous in size but the OS and a few programs fit nicely on it, besides its a fast little bastard!
> Shoot me a PM @stinger608 and Ill send it out on my next trip into the states




That is amazing of you my friend!!!!!!!!     

I'll shoot ya a PM man.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> That is amazing of you my friend!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll shoot ya a PM man.


Replied


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2016)

subbed
to much win in this thread  to ignore


----------



## SithLord (Jun 21, 2016)

cant wait to see the system  good job so far, love how the mobo looks.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2016)

There must have been a dang epidemic on laptop motherboards going bad here. God, I did one last week and now I have 3 others that need motherboards and one that needs a new screen. 

Sat around here for 3 months with nothing to do and naturally when I want to do a build project I get frigging busy as hell. And of course all of them "need it asap."


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 31, 2016)

A much needed update!!!

First though, I want to give a huge thanks to @fullinfusion for sending me an awesome SSD for this system!!!     

It will help a ton for making the system boot and load like lightning! 


Well, on to the update!




Spoiler: getting water cooling mounted





































Please note that the res is only just linked to the pump in the last picture. I have to make a mounting bracket that will mount to the tech bench to keep it upright. 


Well, that's it for today. I may do some more work on it tonight yet and get the pictures up tomorrow. 

Once I get all the water cooling done I'll pull the motherboard and fill and test the cooling system. 


I apologize for the delay in updates, but its been crazy at work and life the last few weeks. 
I also want to thank all that is following this thread and hope ya keep checking back for new updates.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well crap, the water pump seems to be bad!!!!! 

It just barely moves the liquid. Won't even push the air out of the system. 

So now this puts this dang entire build on hold again until I can find/afford a dang pump.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 2, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well crap, the water pump seems to be bad!!!!!
> 
> It just barely moves the liquid. Won't even push the air out of the system.
> 
> So now this puts this dang entire build on hold again until I can find/afford a dang pump.


Is that a 120v fish pond pump?

I've got a few of them bad asses running skimmers on my reef tank.. they need to prime before they actually start to work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 2, 2016)

From the manual PDF:
The pump can be used both in and out of the water. *It is not self-priming* and to operate, must therefore be positioned on the outside of the tank – below the water level. 
Putting into operation: 
To make it operate, suck briefly (do I hear Kreij laughing?) at the end of the pressure hose, until water flows to the pump. Do not insert power supply plug until you have done this. A brief noise when the pump starts up is normal.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2016)

fullinfusion said:


> Is that a 120v fish pond pump?
> 
> I've got a few of them bad asses running skimmers on my reef tank.. they need to prime before they actually start to work.



Yep, it is that pump. I have the res above the pump so I would think it would prime with the liquid dropping down to the pump?



thebluebumblebee said:


> From the manual PDF:
> The pump can be used both in and out of the water. *It is not self-priming* and to operate, must therefore be positioned on the outside of the tank – below the water level.
> Putting into operation:
> To make it operate, suck briefly (do I hear Kreij laughing?) at the end of the pressure hose, until water flows to the pump. Do not insert power supply plug until you have done this. A brief noise when the pump starts up is normal.



As I stated above, I have the res sitting above the pump. When I was putting the water into the res it actually flowed down the tube and started coming out of the top "pressure" tube before I even turned the pump on.
I would think that it should have been primed at that point?



Received the "little" pump that I got for shipping today..........

The little, and I use the word "little" loosely, is about have the size of a dang box of stick matches. 

Looked up the make and model and they claim it puts out 61 GPH (gallons per hour) so that should be about 1 gallon a minute which should circulate the system about once every 15 seconds or so.
But wow, what a tiny little pump. 

Actually here is the pump the fella shipped me:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018E6ZWIQ/?tag=tec06d-20

Its brand new in the box so I guess I'll fiddle with the Eheim a little more but then I'll put that tiny little dude in and see how it does.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I would think that it should have been primed at that point?


Me too.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, it has been some time since and update. Sorry for that as I have been dealing with what to do on the water cooling issue.....................Not any more!!!

Look what I received in the mail the other day from our own awesome member @kenkickr     



Spoiler: pumps and res


















One of the DDC pumps are bad and most likely it's the infamous circuit board issue. No worries though as the other pump works great and I am only running a single loop for the CPU anyhow! 

So, the short of it is; I should be able to get the loop done, filled, and tested this weekend!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 19, 2016)

Let me know if you are short of anything else, got a few bits lying around and am on holiday in Florida fairly soon so could maybe post from there, think I might have a S1150 CPU, a little DDR3 2133mhz Ram and a couple of hard drives.

Even if this one is near done, could always contribute something to a further build, will be across the pond in 7 weeks!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2016)

That is frigging awesome of ya @Tatty_One !!!!       If you did send me items and I don't use them, I would set them aside for the next TPU Crunching challenge for either a build or prize give away's! 

Right at the moment, my dilemma is figuring out how I'm going to mount the XSPC res to make it look good. I'm wanting to mount the res/pump up on the top of the test bench so that the res is above the radiator.

I thought I had a 5 1/4" dual bay that came out of a case, but alas I can't seem to find it anywhere. I am thinking I might have to grab an old case and drill and cut a 5 1/4" bay section out, paint it, and then figure out a mounting.

If anyone has some ideas, please post em up!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 21, 2016)

*Okay everyone, got the loop together and running, testing, and checking for leaks. *










*So far so good!!!!!!!!

Now just getting the air out of the system. Going to let it run overnight and then...............................................................

We should be able to fire this puppy up tomorrow with any luck!*


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Well, here we go with another update!!!!

Rather than boring all of you with a bunch of babbling, I'll get some pictures up for your enjoyment. *



Spoiler: quick shots


































*Now comes the two important pictures!!!!!*




Spoiler: open carefully!!! Bhahaha



*IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!*









*That temperature is after the system has run for about 2 hours! *



*Well, that's it for the moment. 

I'll give another update either today or tomorrow with:*



Spoiler: Read On



*I'll get Windows loaded, BOINC installed, and the system will be crunching!!!!!*


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Cool, literally.
I love those Radeons without stickers, great look.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Cool, literally.
> I love those Radeons without stickers, great look.


 
Thanks, bro!  Actually, the one still has the dang sticker on it. I need to grab the wife's hair dryer and see it I can peel it off. 


Okay, I have had it running now for a few days. It's been chugging along at stock clocks and crunching! It should be getting pretty close to being done spooling up. 

Now I'm hoping that I start seeing a rise in my numbers on the daily pie charts for our crunching team. 

Busy the next couple of days/evenings, but will get some more pictures up soon showing the BOINC and what not.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 24, 2016)

It's been running now for almost 2 weeks and not a single issue!!! Crunching along just as ole uncle @Kreij would want!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2016)

Well, the system has been running now for well over a month and no crashes or reboots other than Windows updates!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 21, 2017)

Well, thanks to the amazing Team TPU Cruncher Captin @Norton , this system will get a frigging awesome video card update to a pair of water cooled HD7970's!!!!!! 

He just gave me a deal I couldn't pass up!!!!!!

He posted a picture of them back in March on a thread:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ndom-stuff-gpus-cpus-etc.231260/#post-3625130


I know it will be waaaaaaaaaaay stupid overkill for a dedicated cruncher, but hey; It will look amazing and I'll bet ole Uncle @Kreij would like it and probably have done it too.


----------

